
Amazon seller fraud example: relisting product with 4.5 rating as different one - elteto
https://www.amazon.com/Digital-Temperature-Display-Brightness-Simplicity/dp/B07NQ888QK
======
PaulHoule
I've been frustrated that Amazon is not interested in hearing about product
entries which are obviously bogus. They only want to hear about it if you
bought the product and got defrauded.

------
masonic
Amazon must think that it's an alarm clock _and_ a juicer in one.

